# found this in a magazine?..?..?..



## kyle244948 (Nov 20, 2006)

I got a magazine in the mail today and I was flipping through it and saw this. Could it be something that could be used for curing marijuana? I know a lot of people talk about how cigars can last a long time with proper care and humidity and is the same with mj. So I was just wondering if this would be a good idea to store cannabis for a long period of time. What do you all think? :tokie:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13809780


----------



## KADE (Nov 20, 2006)

Once u dry out the moisture by hanging... the humidor can be used the rest of the way.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2006)

..a nice piece of wood too!


----------



## KADE (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah, it is an attractive one!


----------



## kyle244948 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah it looked nice but I wasn't sure if it would be better to cure mj then jars or bags or whatever everybody uses.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 24, 2006)

Kyle, I cure my product on lines in a dark room keeping the temp at about 65 to 68 degrees, I have an exhaust system that removes and replaces ambient air about every 3 hours. When the outside of the product gets alittle crunchy (at the 7 day point) I put the product into gallon sized baggies leaving them open for the product to re-up. When it re-ups it will be kinda moist on the outside again which is what you want. At this point I leave it be for about two weeks occasionally moving the product around the bag(s). When it's cured through and though I put the product in quart sized bags (oz of product) per bag and I seal them up and put them in my gun safe for safe keeping. The smoke turns out like a fine tobacco, smoking at an even pace and tastes great too!


----------

